# Standard breeders in California, Oregon or Nevada



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Hello. My friend and I have brothers who will be three next month and are looking to add two more to our families this year or next and would like to find some breeders in our area. Thank you!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Summermist Standard Poodles has a new litter born March 1st (5 White, 4 Black)
All genetic testing and certification done, Is a Breeder of Merit
John & Sheila Fowler (760) 74-7886 Located in San Diego, California


They have a website but you can see a picture of the litter on their Face Book page!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Five Star Poodles in CA. They own my Cammie's sire (Deacon), and I've heard good things about them.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

peppersb said:


> Five Star Poodles in CA. They own my Cammie's sire (Deacon), and I've heard good things about them.


I saw Max (CH 5-Star Maximum Velocity, CGC, RE, CD) show in Rally last month and he's awesome!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> I saw Max (CH 5-Star Maximum Velocity, CGC, RE, CD) show in Rally last month and he's awesome!


It speaks volumes about temperament and biddability that Max is a conformation champion and has the CGC, RE and CD. Sounds like the real deal total package in my book.


----------

